# How do you do this straight edge?



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

There is a metal or plastic edge on the overlapping piece that can be mud filled during the finishing.
Same thing for the curved section on the right.


----------



## spiral (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks, there are so many products out there that I am not sure which ones he used. Any idea?

http://trim-tex.com/products/j&lbeads.php


----------



## spiral (Jan 14, 2009)

It looks like L Bead is the product I am looking for.

If I cannot get it, do you think if I use square trim a little thicker than the drywall and tape it I could get the same effect?

Regards


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

> do you think if I use square trim a little thicker than the drywall and tape it I could get the same effect?


No. This would be easier with the bead.


----------



## williamwiens (Nov 13, 2010)

definately bead.
Its amazing what you can do with some of the products that are out there.


----------

